# If you could only take 5 items in the van what would they be



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

New van, all cutlery, crockery, pots, pans, clothes , toiletries and bedding already in there. what extra 5 items would you take baring in mind that you could only take these 5 extra,s

mine would be

rhino tub ( could be used for lots of things)
Remoska
laptop
mobile phone
Bottle opener for the ole man :roll: :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My satnav and 4 bottles of red


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

SWMBO
Sat Nav
Laptop
Barbeque
Outside chairs


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Can of beer
Can of beer
Can of beer
Can of beer
...oh yes, and another can of beer.

(Don't think Mrs R would approve of being termed an "item" so didn't include her!!)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My Raskelf Duvalay (like to sleep well)
Lots of books (reading relaxes me)
Box set of ‘House’ DVDs (currently working my way through them)
My new electric bike (great fun)
My lovely hubby (very handy to have about  )


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> My Raskelf Duvalay (like to sleep well)
> Lots of books (reading relaxes me)
> Box set of 'House' DVDs (currently working my way through them)
> My new electric bike (great fun)
> My lovely hubby (very handy to have about  )


you can have an extra one cos we dont count people


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

bonnieboo said:


> you can have an extra one cos we dont count people


In that case: sunglasses - hate driving without them!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Wine
Dogs lead
Notebook
Pen
DVD's


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

GerryD said:


> SWMBO
> Sat Nav
> Laptop
> Barbeque
> Outside chairs


what is SWMBO?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bonnieboo said:


> what is SWMBO?


'er indoors.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bonnieboo said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > SWMBO
> ...


She who must be obeyed


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Cheryl Cole
Kelly Brook
Malinda Messenger
Sonesta
& Mavis


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Our 2 dogs 
Netbook
Wine/Lager
Cadac
KY & Viagra!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> Cheryl Cole
> Kelly Brook
> Malinda Messenger
> Sonesta
> & Mavis


If you have Sonesta and Mavis why do you need to bother with the other three? What are they for? :wink: :lol:

Viv


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bigbazza said:


> Cheryl Cole
> Kelly Brook
> Malinda Messenger
> Sonesta
> & Mavis


Hey big boy,

Why are me & Mave the Rave bottom of your list?????? After the 3 dolly birds before us you will be totally knick knockered! :wink:

Sue x


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mavis what good is the dog lead without Louis :wink: 

i would take
Nukes Credit card
All of Bigbazzas goodies. Less Kelly

Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Always save the best till last (oh heck, er er or next to last.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Mavis what good is the dog lead without Louis :wink:
> 
> i would take
> Nukes Credit card
> ...


Well Dave, I cannot speak on behalf of the other ladies but if you wanna share me with bigbazza then I'm certainly not complaining and there sure is enough of me to share out! :rofl:

Sue


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wine
Books
Braai (BBQ to the non South Africans!)
Outdoor chairs
Outdoor table


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

double skillet
ipod + attachment that plays it through the radio
chairs
books
windblocker sunshade


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

DAB Radio
Levellers
White wine with screw top (no need for bottle opener)
Rose Wine with Screw top
beer (for HWMBO) -  now need bottle opener :!: 
Levellers will have to go but who cares after you have drunk the above :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Wine
Low flyer
Money
sense of humour
And........the keys :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Clump hammer

Bag of assorted tent pegs

Bag of assorted hose fittings

laptop + dongle

And w.t.h. is a rhino tub? Thats going to knock your payload innit?


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

The butler
the chef
the chauffeur
dishwasher....oops you said we didn't have to count him indoors...so
Wine
Booze
Money
Books
Good laugh :lol: :lol: 
p.s. Love him :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> And w.t.h. is a rhino tub? Thats going to knock your payload innit?


Similar to this

Look here

We've got this smaller one and it squashes quite a bit which is good for storing, and it has a multitude of uses.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Phone (for phone, internet, satnav, maps, myriad of "motorhoming" apps)
Loungers
Booze
Brompton bikes
Vespa 250 scooter

and I'll take a risk not taking Gaffa tape 

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just money, I could buy anything required then :lol: 

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If I had Kelly Brook I wouldn't be worrying about packing the van .....


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Have you noticed that most if us have included alcohol on our list????? Now what exactly does that tell you about us motorhoming lot?????? 

Sue


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Bubblehead said:


> Wine
> Low flyer
> Money
> sense of humour
> ...


What is a low flyer?

PS Please note that I am very naive and very prudish so if its rude I dont think I want to know


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> If I had Kelly Brook I wouldn't be worrying about packing the van .....


What would you do with her then Dave???? :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Whisk her around the dance floor. Went to see Strictly at O2 and she was stunning and brilliant.

Is she good at anything else, then?

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Whisk her around the dance floor. Went to see Strictly at O2 and she was stunning and brilliant.
> 
> Is she good at anything else, then?
> 
> Dave


I'm sure Kelly could lead you a right old merry dance Dave and get you all in a spin? 

I'm so envious as I would love to see Strictly live as I am a great fan of the programme. I know when we tried to get tickets to go see it at Nottingham Trent arena, they were sold out! I bet it was a great show though?

Sue


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Time
Diesel
Wine
Strong luscious coffee
A full fry up


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

bigbazza said:


> Cheryl Cole
> Kelly Brook
> Malinda Messenger
> Sonesta
> & Mavis


dont forget the viagra!!


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Clump hammer
> 
> Bag of assorted tent pegs
> 
> ...


Rhino tub is one of those plastic big buckets with handles on that can be used for
washing, washing up, washing feet, washing dog, storing items, putting beer & wine in with cold water to keep cool. lots & lots of things. buy them at the supermarkets cheap


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats not event enough to cover the medication! Not to mention the mixers.

C.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Debit card; waterproof clothing; books or magazines; pen & paper to write on; camera - just in case Kelly drops in and I need proof for the knockers.

Five things I've never taken include TV; laptop; awning; BBQ; sat-nav.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

1/Lager

2/Wine

3/Sat Nav

4/Ky the Kerry Blue Terrier

5/Megan the Welsh Terrier


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Five uses for a rhino tub*

Intrigued by the must have rhino tub. Never heard of it before but have now visited their site.

Is it squishy plastic? what sort to go for e.g. the perfumed plastic?

I'd love to know more. thanks!

http://www.equestrianclearance.com/westgate_efi/rhino_tubs/


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Whip
Thong
handcuffs
basque

tea bags


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am going to be 'girly'  

GHD's
Mascara
lots of wine
big box maltesers
HWB (I am nesh!)

Alison (not Paul in case you havent guessed :lol: )


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Andrew
My canoe (no fixing on m/h for it atm)
100 litres of Tyskie beer
Sun Glasses (cannot be without a pair)
Huge Ipswich Flag
Iphone

Shirley
Books
TV/DVD
Wrap round Fleece
AC - Fan
Ipod

Rogan the Cat
Whiskies
A mouse
Iams
A dog to torment!!!
Heated blanket


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

scooter/motorbike (couldnt be without it)
Sat nav (despite the fact that I frequently swear at it)
Laptop (plus variety of devices to get online in europe)
Telly / sat dome
books (both fiction and stuff like Vicarous books "_Some_ of the Aires")


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

1302 said:


> HWB (I am nesh!)
> Alison


Don't understand what this means :? :?:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Did someone mention Kelly Brook?

Grrr

Saw her in the flesh at the NEC in a full basque and she is even better.


C.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > HWB (I am nesh!)
> ...


HWB = Hot water bottle.

Nesh = wimp, softy, big girl's blouse etc!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Like me! :wink: :roll:

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > 1302 said:
> ...


 :lol: 
Nicely explained, must be a 'local' saying, here usually it means being cold, I have to admit to putting my electric blanket on last night! (I didnt have 'Him indoors' to warm my feet, as he is away  )


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Nesh = wimp, softy, big girl's blouse etc!! :wink: :lol: :lol:
> Like me! :wink: :roll:
> 
> Dave


Ohhh Zeb honey, no-one could ever call you a big girl's blouse :wink:  :lol:

Never heard the expression 'Nesh' before - we must all be too tough up up here to be called that 8) :lol:


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*5 items*

1 The wife for whom I would be lost without her(my navigating skills are not up to much).
2 As many books as I could cram into the van.
3 Nescafe mocha coffee hmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4 Laptop/dvds
5 A decent radio

Swallow


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I did mine but I will now do the dogs

Doggie treats
Poo bags
lead
food
chewies


----------

